# noob's 2nd fatties, 1st ever qview



## orlandosmoking (Jan 9, 2010)

First I needed some snacks for today's smoke so I crumbled the last fatty from previous smoke to make a spicey cheese dip.


First one was mild sausage for the kids with ham, cheese, onion, bell pepper.



Next up was hot sausage with habanero cheese, jalapenos, onion, bell peppers for those who love heat!



Into the MES above the turkey for basting 


Waiting for the MES to work it's magic with apple / hickory mix

Finially ready!


----------



## confederateknowhow (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You could take it up a notch by drizzling that there spicy cheese dip over the fatty...just a suggestion.


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks delicious, especially your SPICY one.  I'm gonna have to try me a fattie one day.


----------



## treegje (Jan 9, 2010)

Yummy looking' Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 9, 2010)

That looks great!  Glad to see some other finished products come out of a MES.  Keep it up!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks great!  Success always puts a grin on your face, along with eatin it.  Great Job! 







--ray--


----------



## bman62526 (Jan 9, 2010)

Those look really good...that MES sure works some magic.  The pictures show what looks to me like a very good texture to those fatties.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 9, 2010)

Great looking fatties. I would go for the hot one also.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's a great look'in set of fatties.  Turkey looks good too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations, they look great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

Now those are some really good lookin Fatties you have there. I really like the sliced Qview for it shows alot of roll to the meat of the fattie.


----------

